# Comment supprimer les photos du MPB et les garder dans l'iCloud?



## DamienPuyau (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai des centaines de gigas de photos et videos. J'ai souscrits à 2T sur ICloud.  Est-il possible de transférer toutes mes données sur l'iCloud puis de les supprimer de l'ordi sans tout perdre? (Mon espace de stockage sur l'ordi est saturé) Merci!


----------



## ericse (9 Janvier 2020)

Dans les préférences Photos, active "Optimiser le stockage du Mac"


----------



## DamienPuyau (11 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, oui j’ai déjà fait cela mais le problème est qu’il reste toujours un « raccourci » et que de l’espace est toujours utilisé pour ce fichier. De plus ben optimisant l’espace, j’ai eu tendance à surcharger mon disque dur, du coup, la marge de manœuvre devient très limitée (si on veut consulter un document qui nécessite plus d’espace que celui dispo sur le disque dur ça plante...)


----------



## ericse (11 Janvier 2020)

On comprendrais mieux votre question avec quelques captures d'écran...


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Tout simplement en n'utilisant pas cette technique.

Un cloud n'est pas un système de sauvegarde ! Elle peut par contre le compléter 

Pour aller dans ton sens, je déplacerai la librairie de Photo dans icloud drive tout simplement.
Vérifier sur le forum comment déplacer une librairie de photo voir si il n'y a pas un truc de spécial a faire, tu trouveras l'info facilement sur le forum.


----------

